# Se protege mi amplificador JVC AX-11



## pacobeni1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola, tengo un amplificador JVC AX-11, con el modelo de pastilla STK-4141II. Voy al lio. Cuando tengo el amplificador sin conectar a 220V, al encenderlo, se enciende el led rojo de encendido, el rele se activa, pero al cabo de un tiempo, aleatorio, el rele vuelve a sonar y deja de sacar sonido, es como si se protegiera verda? Me gustaria saber el pinaje del STK-4141II para poder saber cual podria estar en corto. O un diagrama del ampli para poder seguir pistas.
Tambien un canal no funciona, el izquierdo, solo funciona el derecho.
Estos dos problemas me salieron a la vez, debido que unos días estuve dándole caña al ampli.

Gracias!!!!!


----------



## Eg0s (Jun 16, 2010)

es un fallo intermitente? es decir se desconecta y vuelve a conectarse continuamente o se queda desconectado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2010)

STK4141II


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 16, 2010)

tan raro es el STK4141II ?? yo tengo un módulo basado en el que saqué de una minicadena

es posible que la parte de control del relé no funcione bien.

saludos!


----------



## Nimer (Jun 16, 2010)

Creo que la sorpresa de DOSMETROS, es que el creador del thread pide el pinout del integrado sabiendo exactamente cual es.. Entonces con buscar el datasheet, alcanza.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2010)

nimer dijo:


> creo que la sorpresa de dosmetros, es que el creador del thread pide el pinout del integrado sabiendo exactamente cual es.. Entonces con buscar el datasheet, alcanza.


----------



## pacobeni1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Pues cuendo llevo sin encender mucho tiempo el ampli, al encenderlo se conecta, al cabo de un tiempo se desconecta, pero dejandolo encendido el por si solo no vuelve a conectarse. solo se vuelve a conectar cuando lo apagado del interruptor y lo vuelvo a encender,y el tiempo hasta que se desconecta es menor que antes, no se si me he explicado claramente.

nimer, encontre el datasheet, y es un esquema estandar, supongo que luego JVC habrá diseñado su circuito concreto. Supongo que el pinaje es el mismo, por eso solicitaba algun sitio donde pudiera estar exactamente el circuito de JVC, encontre varias paginas donde lo tenian, pero me pedian 20 € mas o menos, y me lo mandaban.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2010)

Primero le cambiaría todos los electrolíticos 

Saludos !


----------



## pacobeni1 (Jun 17, 2010)

esta tarde lo he tenido como 3 horas funcionando sin la carcasa y sin problema, conectada la radio y, bueno no tenia altavoces en ese momento (porque no tenia) conectados en las salidas, tenia los auriculares. Le he montado la carcasa y ha vuelto el problema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2010)

Ahhhh , entra en deriva térmica , hacé la *misma* prueba y empezá a tocar que se calienta.

Saludos !


----------



## pacobeni1 (Jun 17, 2010)

he estado observando concretamente eso, y el STK4141 esta templao, y los transistores que habia del previo y demas, tambien tamplados, no se calentaban.
He pensado que algun condensador podria estar seco, ya que el ampli tiene como mas de 25 años, puede ser, fue un relago de mi madre a mi padre por la BODAA!!!!! XD. y el que la ha dao chicha he sido yo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2010)

Los electrolíticos esos ya están secos, y o perdieron el 80 % de su capacidad, o ya tienen fugas.

CAMBIAAAAAAALOS TOOOOOOOOOODOS !

Saludos !


----------



## pacobeni1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Todos todos??!!!

hay unos cuantoss!! jajajaja

Probare a hacerlo

Saludos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pacobeni1 (Jun 28, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los electrolíticos esos ya están secos, y o perdieron el 80 % de su capacidad, o ya tienen fugas.
> 
> CAMBIAAAAAAALOS TOOOOOOOOOODOS !
> 
> Saludos !


Hola DOSMETROS, cambie todos los condensadores electroliticos.
Yo no mucha idea, Los que son de lenteja t*AM*b*IÉN* son electroliticos?? si no son electroliticos, que puede estar mal la pastilla???

MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!


----------

